# Green Bricks



## RayJordandpo (Feb 23, 2006)

I'm home until 12th March. When is the next meet in Green Bricks?


----------



## ALLAN WILD (Feb 10, 2006)

Hi Ray

29 February is the next sesh. See you there.


----------



## Pete Jordan (Sep 27, 2010)

I'm home on 21st March.............damn ! (LOL)


----------



## SALTY (Jul 23, 2004)

I'm home all day,so I "suppose" I will have to go and help shift some of that ale,& give Pete B a hand to demolish the sarnies, urrgh !!!!.


----------



## ALLAN WILD (Feb 10, 2006)

Same here Mr Scott....bugger.


----------



## peteb (Apr 24, 2007)

SALTY said:


> I'm home all day,so I "suppose" I will have to go and help shift some of that ale,& give Pete B a hand to demolish the sarnies, urrgh !!!!.


Hope there's more sarnies at Greenbricks than on the "Bostonian"


----------



## ALLAN WILD (Feb 10, 2006)

peteb said:


> Hope there's more sarnies at Greenbricks than on the "Bostonian"


After the last turn out, we will be lucky to get a bag a crisps and a pickled egg.


----------



## Pete Jordan (Sep 27, 2010)

*Thirsty*

Take pity on an old sea dog 'an sink a pint or two for me ? And a pickled egg.
Enjoy. See you in March. (Thumb)
Pete


----------



## SALTY (Jul 23, 2004)

Hi Pete,we all took pity on you on Wed,and we sank a few pints on you.You now owe the bar £40.
All the best.See you soon.
PS dont work to hard.
Ray Scott.


----------



## ALLAN WILD (Feb 10, 2006)

£40 Ray............I thought Craig said £60 !!!


----------



## Robert Hilton (Feb 13, 2011)

Glad to hear the Green Bricks is still extant. Is it's official name still 'Humber Dock Tavern?' I have laid in front of that house with various coasters when there was a 'Bar' and a 'Mixed Bar.' I was thinking Humber Dock had been filled in, but maybe it's become a marina. If so I suppose you can sit outside on a warm day (if any) and watch the yachties' antics.


----------



## Pete Jordan (Sep 27, 2010)

*Poor do*



ALLAN WILD said:


> £40 Ray............I thought Craig said £60 !!!


If you think I imagine a bunch of rough tough tuggies would spend sixty quid in an afternoon.......I'm ashamed. Make it ninety.
By the way does anyone know where the Guardsman class (Guardsman, Winchman etc are? I could swear it was one of those that went past while I was on the back of a tanker at the SPM the other day. And I am sure it was Mother North hanging out the galley window drying out his underpants after boiling them. !!
See you.
Pete


----------



## ALLAN WILD (Feb 10, 2006)

Nice one Pete, I thought £60 was alittle on the consecrative side....
While I remember there is a picture of Guardsman on SEATHESHIPS,
it has the picture of the Guard with an anchor on his shoulder, what was the name of the artist?
Pete Bass is asking.

Allan.


----------



## Pete Jordan (Sep 27, 2010)

ALLAN WILD said:


> Nice one Pete, I thought £60 was alittle on the consecrative side....
> While I remember there is a picture of Guardsman on SEATHESHIPS,
> it has the picture of the Guard with an anchor on his shoulder, what was the name of the artist?
> Pete Bass is asking.
> ...


Hi Allan. The artist in question was (IS I hope) Brian Hainstock. (Spelling could be wrong) If you remember, Capt: Storey commisioned him to do all four sticking with the nature of their names. I don't think he did any more than Guardsman though. If that tug I glimpsed in the haze was not one of the "Guardsman" class it was very much like it. See you in three weeks.
Pete
p.s. Who had me pickled egg?[=P]


----------



## ALLAN WILD (Feb 10, 2006)

Hi Pete 
Thanks for the info. We swerved the pickled eggs, ham and salad, and egg mayo. looks like we are back in favor. It was a good sesh.
Pete Bass got no pack up again, your kid eat the last of the butties. See you in three weeks.


----------



## Honnestden (Jan 17, 2010)

(Jester)


ALLAN WILD said:


> Hi Pete
> Thanks for the info. We swerved the pickled eggs, ham and salad, and egg mayo. looks like we are back in favor. It was a good sesh.
> Pete Bass got no pack up again, your kid eat the last of the butties. See you in three weeks.


(Jester)(Pint) Well i can see i was not offered a pickled egg or any sirnies so i think i was not missed or well i will have to make up for it when i come to next sesh (Applause)


----------



## ALLAN WILD (Feb 10, 2006)

Den, your always missed, see you soon.


----------



## peteb (Apr 24, 2007)

United Towing & Salvage Society Annual Reunion at the Green Bricks pub. Hull Marina HU11 LTB. Friday 24th August 2012. 1900 Hrs.
All tug men, ex tug men, friends and relations from both sides of the River will be welcome.


----------



## peteb (Apr 24, 2007)

*U.T.C. Reunion*

United Towing & Salvage Society Annual Reunion at the Green Bricks pub. Hull Marina HU11 LTB. Friday 24th August 2012. 1900 Hrs.
All tug men, ex tug men, friends and relations from both sides of the River will be welcome.


----------



## Honnestden (Jan 17, 2010)

(Applause)(Pint)


peteb said:


> United Towing & Salvage Society Annual Reunion at the Green Bricks pub. Hull Marina HU11 LTB. Friday 24th August 2012. 1900 Hrs.
> All tug men, ex tug men, friends and relations from both sides of the River will be welcome.


(Pint)(Applause)
W ell i hope you you U.T.C lads enjoyed yourself last night plenty turned out ,and plenty was supped and a lot of reminisceon going on the meet will be 5 September 2012 will meet in the Green bricks at 13 hours then we will go and see how the other half live cheers ever one for last night great turn out


----------



## nev gray (Nov 20, 2008)

Hi Dennis
We had a great time,it was good to talk to one or two i had not seen for years.
Please give our regards to Chris for all her efforts and hard work,many thanks.
Best Wishes
Nev @Sheila Gray


----------



## Honnestden (Jan 17, 2010)

(Pint)


nev gray said:


> Hi Dennis
> We had a great time,it was good to talk to one or two i had not seen for years.
> Please give our regards to Chris for all her efforts and hard work,many thanks.
> Best Wishes
> Nev @Sheila Gray


Thanks Nev that is what it is all about reminisence with everyone god times and bad hope christmas one will be as good will pass regards to Chris for you on the raffle will be chocs & chocs & drink & drink will have to get orders in and Pete will be putting a picture in i think they go well do'not you think 

Regards Honnestden (Jester)


----------



## nev gray (Nov 20, 2008)

Hi Dennis
I was at Pete's on Sunday with Charlie Noble,Val and Gordon Petler they all enjoyed themselves and as you say thats what it is all about.
Best Wishes to you and all.
Nev


----------

